

Ask HN: what to do with shitty keyword rich domains? - armenarmen

Sitting on a bunch of these from when I was a starry eyed youth.  I've had a few offers on them, but blah. Nothing to write home about.<p>A good market place?
A decent way to monetize?
======
michaelpinto
The quote the very quotable Jason Calacanis "There is no such thing as set-it
and forget-it with a website". In other words Jason's thinking was that there
are no shortcuts to making money. Of course you can put ads on a parked
domain, but that will never make you real money. So you can either:

1\. Hold on to them until you get a killer idea

2\. Sell them at the right time to the right party to make the most money

~~~
armenarmen
very good points

